# Schwinn Fastback factory shipped without grease?



## miquelcamo (Jan 7, 2022)

I've been working on my first Stingray, a 1975 fastback that shows very little use and appears to have never been taken apart. The bottom bracket seemed dry so I opened it up. No grease, none? Were the dealers supposed to lube these during setup?


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 9, 2022)

I found a few like that. Seems they want future business dealings with the purchaser..


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 9, 2022)

There may have been a time when the factory failed to properly grease up the bearings for assembly and there may have been some Dealers that would check and make sure everything was greased when they were setting them up. I have a 1963 model middleweight that was definitely used and what very little grease that was originally in the BB was dried up and a black powder. And I'm saying very little original grease, maybe a skim coat just to keep the balls & races from rusting while sitting in a box. I have no idea what the common practice was for the Dealers when they unpack and assemble the bikes but I can imagine that "some" didn't tear the bikes apart and grease them up before putting them on the floor or sending them out the door.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm pretty sure that I see some grease. They weren't all filled to the brim with grease from the factory and some of the nicest original, low mile bikes I've taken apart have looked just like that. Some of the squeakiest Schwinn bikes I've taken apart have been the Exercisers...and with the exception of a few that were left in damp areas to rust...those squeaky Exercisers all had perfectly serviceable bearings. It's the wear and pits caused by high mileage, improper adjustment, and moisture/rust that you have to worry about.
 After sitting around with very little use for 47 years, I honestly think I'd be a little dry too. Lol


----------



## miquelcamo (Jan 10, 2022)

This bike does appear to have had little use and most of it was likely in its early life. The headset looked the very same. Both had hard, dry powdery 'grease' that cleaned off and left perfect bearings and races. Looks like it did have some grease after all.  Thanks for the replies.


----------

